# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > EastEnders > The Rumour Mill >  the queen vic door

## chamone256

i am probably imagining things or if you look closely at the queen vic door on the eastenders webcam it looks like theres yellow tape on the door  :Searchme:  . Am i wrong and its already beeen there before but ive never seen it before.  :Searchme:  
sorry if this has already been posted

----------


## Treacle

No it's not been there before.

----------


## i_luv_dennis

[IMG][/IMG] 

it could be a crime scene as dens body is found on their wedding day

----------


## hayzie

:EEK!:  ive only just noticed that! oooh i wonder why there is yellow tape on the door, hmm interesting.....  :Ponder:

----------


## Jade

Moving............ 

Please remember this section is for discussion only potention spolers must be posted in the rumour mill or spoilers forum.

Also, please use the thread for webcam updates, rather than creating a seperate topic.

Cheers!

----------


## Layne

thanks people didn't see that before!!!!

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

Neither did I, thanks. Looks interesting. Old Bill searching The Vic??

----------


## Layne

> Neither did I, thanks. Looks interesting. Old Bill searching The Vic??


and chrissie will be the talk of the squareÂ¬

----------


## Bad Wolf

looks like a do not enter thing- maybe its a crime scene???

----------


## di marco

> looks like a do not enter thing- maybe its a crime scene???


im thinking it must be a crime scene, as its going to be just after the bodys found, theres nothing else it can be really

----------


## Bryan

intersting very interesting... well at least we know chrissie doesnt get sent down (view this weeks inside soap it reveals she does a runner) but to me that is stupid as it implicates herself

----------


## Kim

Chrissie is very manipulative so she could just say that she is off to see Jake.

Just a thought.

----------


## Bryan

> Chrissie is very manipulative so she could just say that she is off to see Jake.
> 
> Just a thought.


jake will have returned by the time that she leaves

----------


## Kim

> jake will have returned by the time that she leaves


Do you know when Jake will be back?

----------


## BlackKat

> Do you know when Jake will be back?


He's back in September - Chrissie's due to leave in November I think.  :Smile:

----------


## Kim

November sounds about right for Chrissie's departure. With Den's body due to be discovered in mid august/early september it would take a while for Sam to be framed by Chrissie and go down for his murder.

----------


## kat 4 alfie

i would have thought that kat would have stuck up for sam and told the police the truth . but thats enders for you ,never turns out what you wuold expect.

----------


## BlackKat

> i would have thought that kat would have stuck up for sam and told the police the truth . but thats enders for you ,never turns out what you wuold expect.



If she tells the police the truth they'd want to talk to Zoe, and there's a possibility Zoe could be charged with something. It could be that Chrissie agrees to leave Zoe out of it as long as Kat goes along with framing Sam.

----------


## kat 4 alfie

i suppose, but she might get involved their way with the fingerprints or whatever and sam will make something up and tell the police the truth and when peggy finds out she will go to the police to get it sorted   anyway  chrissie's fingerprints will be all over dens body but sams will also be on his wrist ! this is tricky but it think chrissy is going to be put in prison either way because of the forgery and the investigators and police will no around about how long he was dead for and when they figure out that they would think that she was involed with it. and shell get put down for covering it up and not telling the police averythink and making it out that same did it  .   sorry if you didnt understand any of that  but you must know what im getting at  ?

----------


## Kim

> i would have thought that kat would have stuck up for sam and told the police the truth . but thats enders for you ,never turns out what you wuold expect.


I would have thought that Kat would want to stick up for Sam but i don't think she will as Chrissie would tell the police of Zoe's involvment in the murder. Kat wouldn't want Zoe to get implicated so i think that she will keep stum.

----------


## Kim

> If she tells the police the truth they'd want to talk to Zoe, and there's a possibility Zoe could be charged with something. It could be that Chrissie agrees to leave Zoe out of it as long as Kat goes along with framing Sam.


It could happen but i would say that its unlikely.

----------


## BlackKat

> It could happen but i would say that its unlikely.



They have to find someway to keep Zoe's name out of it all, because I don't think Michelle Ryan is coming back, even for a few episodes so...

----------


## Kim

Michelle could have filmed top secret scenes before she left so that Zoe could be involved. This happened with Sharon (Letitia Dean) on the night of Den's demise. I don't think that Michelle would come back to film any scenes.

----------


## kat 4 alfie

yeah and they do all sorts of scenes in 1 day that are'nt even it the same episodes some are weeks ahead    . so if thats what its normally like on a day to day basis then this could happened as its been done before .

----------


## Kim

> yeah and they do all sorts of scenes in 1 day tht arnt even it the same eppy some are weeks ahead    . so if thats what its normally like on a day to day basis then this could happed as its been done before .


Michelle finished filming scenes in May so i would say that they filmed scenes specially if Zoe does return briefly.

----------


## JustJodi

> It could happen but i would say that its unlikely.


*If the cops are "any good" they will want every person involved with the demise of Den for questioning, I mean come on this will lend some reality to the murder.. EE writers are pathetic at doing things right, as for Zoe, if they offer her a bit of money to come back to do a few scenes   then she will just fade in the woodwork..even the cops interviewed people when Janine was accused of killing Laura..but again all the characters "involved" were still in Walford.. just a thought.. this is pure speculation on my part *

----------


## Luna

I think it's kind of obvious tht Zoe is going to need to be questioned re den.

How long really is it going to be before someone slips that she was pregnant with his baby and aborted it? Chrissie is also going to try and pin it on anyone but her so Zoe's name will probably come up then too

----------


## JustJodi

*If any one is really honest on this board, they will know that too much is STACKED against Chrissie,, the old saying is true,,, what comes around comes around,, all the lies will come slapping her in the face,, granted the gal who plays Chrissie is a pretty good actress, but I am looking at things from the realistic point of view, *

----------


## kat 4 alfie

yeah  i hope that does happen to her , i want her to pay for what she has done with the lying to zoe and everything !

----------


## JustJodi

> yeah i hope that does happen to her , i want her to pay for what she has done with the lieing to zoe and everything !


 
it isn't so much what she did to Zoe, but to Sam and Sharon as well..she should get what is COMING to her, and I do not mean a teeny tiny slap on the wrist,,  :Mad:

----------


## kat 4 alfie

yeah and them too , i just hate her with everything she has done . i liked her when she first came onto ee but now i dont because of the dens murder thing !   cant wait till peggy comes back to sort her out !

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

I can't wait for Peggy's return too! It sounds like a good one.

----------


## JustJodi

> I can't wait for Peggy's return too! It sounds like a good one.


 
Peggy is going to come thru Walford like a hurricane !!!! Then things should start HOPPING again..  :Cheer:

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

She's a great character, I love her. 'Get outta my pub!'

----------


## Kim

She could say that to Chrissie if Chrissie still owns the vic when Peggy returns and then she would have a shock. I think that Chrissie may still own the pub when Peggy returns as it says in Soaplife 'Whats next? It looks like Chrissie has sold the vic..............or has she?

----------


## kat 4 alfie

this might sound weird but it is just a rumour thats some people have told my brother ... but people are saying that the pub is still sams and the letter ded signed was a fake so the michells still own it  , i don't think this would or could happed but its just was is going around . as if though .

----------


## Kim

> this might sound weird but it is just a rumer thats some people have told my brother ... but people are saying that the pub is still sams and the letter ded signed was a fake so the michells still own it  , i dont think this would or could happed but its just was is going around . as if though .


I don't think it would happen either but it would be good and you never know with EastEnders.

----------


## Jessie Wallace

It would be kool if it did happen

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

I hope that is the truth. But would you want to live in a pub where a dead body was found, but then again it is the Mitchell's.

----------


## kirsty_g

could be

----------


## matt1378

i`ve heard the vic gets left to sharron and dennis

----------


## Flozza

NOooooooooooooooo it's the mitchel's :-(

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

What, so the Vic gets left to the Mitchell's?

----------


## Keating's babe

The Mitchells will get the pub back... one way or another.  

And Peggy "Duchess" Mitchell will give Alfie his job back.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

I liked Alfie working behind the bar

----------


## Carrie Bradshaw

> I liked Alfie working behind the bar


Yeah, Alfie just didn't seem the same when he started working on the market!

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

No, he has not been the same. I would like to see him behind the bar of the Vic, once again  :Smile:

----------


## Abi

That will be good to see  :Smile:

----------


## kat 4 alfie

i dont know why chrissie wont let him work there cause she didnt agree with den kicking them out in the first place , and she likes alfie .

----------


## Katy

one day soon it will belong to the mitchells the rightful owners.

----------


## kat 4 alfie

yeah once chrissie has gone . cheer

----------


## brenda1971

I thought that shane ritchie was going out of eastenders.

----------


## kat 4 alfie

oh yeah but thats not till nov/dec .chrisie is surposed to be getting arrested next week , sam too (says heat) . but then how would chrissie get out for the funeral ?

----------


## Layne

> oh yeah but thats not till nov/dec .chrisie is surposed to be getting arrested next week , sam too (says heat) . but then how would chrissie get out for the funeral ?



Chrissie plants evidence in sams house and, sam keeps changing her story, chrissie is let out and sam goes down for his murder, well that is until peggy comes back!.......................

----------


## kat 4 alfie

yay   but peggie cant really do much can she unless theres a secret cam in the vic witch i doute ! cause the resedents of walford beleive chrisie with that whole drama she played about him leaving her for a blond double d  .

----------


## kckinsmcg

> one day soon it will belong to the mitchells the rightful owners.


How are the Mitchells the rightful owners?  Didn't it originally belong to Angie and Den?  How did the Mithcells get it?  I know there were several owners over the years, but how did the Mithcells get it originally?

----------


## JustJodi

> How are the Mitchells the rightful owners? Didn't it originally belong to Angie and Den? How did the Mithcells get it? I know there were several owners over the years, but how did the Mithcells get it originally?


 
*Good question KCK  I was wondering that myself  *

----------


## Layne

> *Good question KCK  I was wondering that myself  *


Originally i didn't the mitchells buy it off sharon?
Weren't sharon and grnat like half owners, then i think they bought it outright???   :Searchme:   but  i don't no!

----------


## kckinsmcg

I thought so, but didnt Frank and Pat own it once too?

----------


## kckinsmcg

Im gonna go find out right now that Walford Archives...it goes back to 1985

----------


## JustJodi

> Im gonna go find out right now that Walford Archives...it goes back to 1985


 
*KCK   LET US KNOW WHAT U FIND OUT *

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

> I thought so, but didnt Frank and Pat own it once too?


Yes they did

----------


## JustJodi

> Yes they did


 
*Thought they ran the Vic but didn't own it ????*
*I wonder if the archieves will tell us who all the OWNERS were up until this fiasco !!!!!*

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

Hey, JJ, I think you are right!

Ok, Den & Angie owned it, Sharon and Grant, Peggy & phil, Sharon and Steven Owen, Peggy & Frank, Dan owned it he brought it for Â£5 from Phil.....

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

Den & Chrissie, or now just Chrissie

----------


## JustJodi

> Hey, JJ, I think you are right!
> 
> Ok, Den & Angie owned it, Sharon and Grant, Peggy & phil, Sharon and Steven Owen, Peggy & Frank, Dan owned it he brought it for Â£5 from Phil.....


*Dan ?????  who is that *

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

Dan Sullivan, he went out with Carol and had an affair with Bianca :Smile:

----------


## JustJodi

> Dan Sullivan, he went out with Carol and had an affair with Bianca


 
*musta been before i started watching EE    JJ*

----------


## kat 4 alfie

for Â£5  omg ! thats cheep ? phil must of been desperate

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

Fair enough hun  :Smile:

----------


## kckinsmcg

> *Dan ????? who is that *


Dan Sullivan! Carol Jacksons fiance/Biancas boyfriend.  Thats right I had forgotten about that.  Did Phil buy it from Grant?  

I found a site with a synopsis of every single episode...it is privately written adn not affliated with the BBC...if anyone wants it email me privately and I will pass it on.  It is very thorough and very accurate.   :Cheer:

----------


## the_watts_rule

Can't wait for tomoz episode

----------

